
jwz's resignation letter from Netscape & Mozilla - nickb
http://www.jwz.org/gruntle/nomo.html
======
alex_c
It's a strange feeling looking back at articles from the late 90s. It really
makes me wonder what we'll think when we look back at today's tech news in
another 8 years.

+1 for the reference to "javagator" - first time I've heard of it.

------
albertcardona
A must read for people at Sun working on Solaris. Particularly:

"Open source does work, but it is most definitely not a panacea. If there's a
cautionary tale here, it is that you can't take a dying project, sprinkle it
with the magic pixie dust of ``open source,'' and have everything magically
work out. Software is hard. The issues aren't that simple."

Although Solaris does work. Their problems are others, and yet, the situation
is not at all that different from the browser wars.

~~~
apathy
Solaris is a great OS with a lot of great stuff crammed into it.
Unfortunately, it no longer has the momentum. All the junior administrators
and developers got their start with Linux nowadays. There are all sorts of
shoddy bits within Linux, but at the end of the day, why try to jump from a
moving train if you don't have to?

RIP Solaris... hopefully all of the wonderful parts will end up in Linux
anyways.

